# [Video] Picking up our Ted, chocolate labrador + his first day at home



## tedlador (May 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Ted is chocolate labrador puppy who is 9 weeks old.
We picked up Ted when he was 8 weeks.
I would like to share the moment when we picked up Ted and his first day at home.

Bringing a cute labrador puppy home, first day


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Adorable! and so well shot too. Hope you have many happy years with him


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

What a gorgeous puppy 
And what a great idea to have a video so when he's fully grown you will remember what he was like as a little one


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

my god what a beautiful fella and those eyes amazing


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

Awww, Ted is adorable . I loved the video especially the end where he was running to the camera . Too cute ..


----------



## Charliedadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for this lovely picture. I'm really jealous....i want to feel this excitement again....new puppy always gives so many joy<3


----------



## leeuk (Jul 11, 2015)

That is a beautiful labrador you have there.


----------

